# want lady archers opinions



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I really like my Hoyt Kobalt, there are quite a few options out there now for short draw lengths. If possible take her to a shop where she can try a few out.

As far as accessories, I'd say start with the basics and explain to her the difference between the basic items and the more costly ones, and let her help decide which accessories to start with. 

Do you think she'd be using the bow for hunting or just target shooting?


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

to start back yard shooting and 3 d but she said if she got good enough she wanted to try some deer hunting.knowing her it will not take long if she really gets in to it she is a very determined person.thanks for the advice melissa


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

The Mathews Mustang is a great bow, but you better be sure of the draw, I would really look at the (The Razor Edge) by Dimond, it's a great starter bow and it is fully adjustible from 15lbs to 60lbs and a draw adjustment from19 to 29 inches, complete package for about $329.00 or bear bow for $280.00. if your intrested get ahold of rudy's sporting at www.rudyssporting.com and ask for julie, tell her mark from Trophy Blend Scents sent you, great people and fast shipping.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Another one to look at is the Bowtech Equalizer. Good starter bow, and it is something that she can shoot for a long time. But like others have said, have her shoot some and see what she likes. As for accessories, I really like my Black Gold photochromatic sight, and Trophy Taker rest. 

Good luck and keep us informed!!

Dee


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ditto on letting her try out different bows if possible. I have two Equalizers for hunting and targets. I love them both. I hear a lot of good things about Diamond, Parker, etc. So many different opinions out there, that's why I recommend letting her try some out before deciding. Since she's just starting out, an inexpensive sight would probably be best and you can always upgrade.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

DeeS said:


> Another one to look at is the Bowtech Equalizer. Good starter bow, and it is something that she can shoot for a long time. But like others have said, have her shoot some and see what she likes. As for accessories, I really like my Black Gold photochromatic sight, and Trophy Taker rest.
> 
> Good luck and keep us informed!!
> 
> Dee


I'm with the Equalizer!

I started w/Extreme Sights & a Trophy Taker Spring Steel rest.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

It is always best to let her shoot as many brands and models as possible before you buy. Because what I like and feels comfortable to me is not always going to be the best fit for the next person. 

I love my Alpine Sienna. It packs a lot of power for a short draw bow. It is the smoothest shooting bow I have ever handled. If you prefer a camo bow, the Alpine Eclipse is the same bow, just camo.

One to stay away from...I started with a Browning Micro Adrenaline. I never could get accurate with it. It has a 4" valley on it so you don't get a solid back wall. That made it impossible for me to anchor consistantly. I went from last place every time, to 1st & 2nd literally a week after I made the switch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks for all of the advice i was going to let her try some different bows but wanted to narrow it down to some really good shooting bows instead of trying everything.what type release do you like that fit a womans hand better?


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

I love my Scott's little bitty goose. I have short fingers and it just seems to fit me better.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

For the release, I like the Scott's Little Bitty Goose. but recently went to a hand held Spot Hogg Cascade 10 and love it


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

I shoot a bowtech equalizer and a wrist release. I started out shooting a hand held hook and liked it but as I increased in draw weight I felt I had better control and an easier time keeping the same anchor point all the time with the wrist release. I use a trophy taker drop away rest and flashpoint 5 pin sight. Tell your wife I said good luck and welcome to the club. Becky Kendall


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I started out with a wrist strap and now I'm shooting a TruBall Sweet Spot II


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I started out with a Hoyt Selena. Now I shoot a Mathew's Prestige. My current release is an Ember I, it's compact and fits my hand well. I started out with a Carter Quickie II, and switched to a Tru-Ball short and sweet 2 swept back. I have always shot with a sure-loc scope starting with a 2 power lense, now shooting a 4 power.

Good Luck I hope she finds what she feels comfortable with. 

Miss Pink


----------



## Cole J (Jan 21, 2008)

I shoot an Elite Cuda. Draw lengths available from 23" to 27",30-60lbs If you are interested check out www.godscountryoutdoors.net


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

When I first started I got a hand me down from my husband, then a browning microadrenaline, then hoyt trykon sport. Finally I found what I really wanted. After spending a lot of money on tring to find the best bow to fit me and one that shoots great I got my Mathews Drenalin LD. I love this bow and wouldn't trade it for anything. Check it out on there website. It comes in target colors too. I would take her and let her shoot a couple of bows. Make her shoot them about 5 times each and let her decide. I'll post a pic of mine too.


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

I like my Hoyt Katera but I have shot the Bowtech Admiral and it is an awesome bow also. I have a 25 inch draw but I am pulling almost 60#.


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

I got my girlfriend a Hoyt Kobalt and she loves it and probably shoots better than I do. As for releases you may want to look at a Primos .44 Caliber its an inexpensive option that is extremely adjustable and the trigger pull is very light and smooth.

Release: The Primos .44 Caliber release

Bow: Hoyt Kobalt


----------



## fab_man21 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Mission Minnis*

I just bought my girlfriend a Mission Minnis its is made by Matthews. It is really adjustable and it is a great price 260 something She loves it


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Shoot as many as she can*

I wouldn't worry about the accessories (I call it "Glamming Up" your bow), before you pick the best bow for her. However, for sites, would recommend an easy one to adjust for all new archers. 

If you can come to Louisville, KY next weekend, we'll be there with our Test Flights for women. We aren't trying to sell you a bow, we are only trying to give women the same opportunity that men have when you go into an archery store to try before you buy. If a lady does want to buy a bow, we send them home to their local retailer, so they can get good customer service to set their bow up when it arrives, and meet other ladies that shoot, learn about leagues, etc.

Stop by the Shoot Like A Girl Test Flight booth at the NFAA Indoor Nationals at Louisville, KY on 14 and 15 March 2009! She can test fire as many of the following bows as she want to:
The Admiral from BowTech (left and right hand)
The IceMan from Diamond by BowTech
The Rock from BowTech
The AlphaMax from Hoyt
The Kobalt from Hoyt
The Ignition from Mathews (and hopefully we’ll have a Hyperlite too)
The Leopard from Martin
The Sienna from Alpine Archery
The DeadZone 30 by Limbsaver
Recurve Bows from Lancaster Archery Supply (right and left hand)


----------



## bbygrl99 (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree about letting her try out different bows, when I wanted to get into shooting my husband and I went to a couple of different bow shops, I really thought they couldn't be that different could they?? Well I was wrong, the grips are different, the styles, the weight, there is alot that is different and the more comfortable she is the more she will want to shoot. I ended up with the Hoyt Kobalt and LOVE it. As far as a release I tried a couple of those too, and finally I found one that I really like and that is the Scott Little Bitty Goose, its seemed to fit the best with a small wrist. 
Good luck and I hope she enjoys it!!! 
I can't wait to get better, its a great challenge. Some days are better than others though!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

1DevineShooter said:


> I love my Scott's little bitty goose. I have short fingers and it just seems to fit me better.



I shoot the same release and agree!!


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

One bow to avoid like the plague is the PSE Chaos. I shot it at a local shop recently and it was like a joy buzzer in my hand, and had WAY too much string occilation. It was a crappy bow in my opinion. Your sweetie wouldn't enjoy it since it just doesn't feel good to shoot. 

I use a Scott Little Bitty Goose too. It's a great relase because you can also get it with the youth wrist strap if she has small wrists. Also, get it with the NCS system (the nylon strap instead of the metal shank). It will give you much more adjustability for her. Another thing you can do with it is change out the trigger post. I use the spring post because it gives a little before it goes off, which keeps me from punching the trigger. The knurled post is nice for hunting though cuz your finger won't slip even if you're wearing gloves.

As for the bow... I have 2 Bowtech Equalizers that I LOVE!!!! I plan on being buried with mine.


----------



## KeepYourChinUp (Dec 31, 2008)

I've only been shooting for a week, and I got the Diamond Bowtech...I love it!
I'm not as experienced as the ladies above but I just wanted in on the conversation..lol

Good Luck...she'll love it!

Sally


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

KeepYourChinUp said:


> I've only been shooting for a week, and I got the Diamond Bowtech...I love it!
> I'm not as experienced as the ladies above but I just wanted in on the conversation..lol
> 
> Good Luck...she'll love it!
> ...


Sally - you have a good bow! Glad you are shooting!


----------



## Archery RN (Feb 11, 2009)

I shoot a Mathews Ignition. I think it is a great starter bow, I like how lightweight it is and it seems to shoot pretty smooth. I have only been shooting for 1 year now, but really am getting into it and having a good time.


----------



## CBurch (Dec 18, 2008)

I also have the Mathews Ignition. Like Archery RN, I've been shooting not quite a year and I'm happy with it. BUT, like I was telling DH. I have nothing to compare it with. I could go into a shop, shot 10 bows and not know what they were "suppose to" feel like. DH bought my bow because of the size, price and it's a Mathews (which he's always wanted). We didn't want to sink a lot of money into it yet, because who's to say I'd love shooting a bow period and I'm not one for wasting money on things just sitting in the corner. I do have nice arrows and sight. I like the weight of my bow (until you add a quiver with 6 arrows in it and then it's heavy)

I do agree that she needs to shot a few before deciding. But I think your right in narrowing down her choices (and price range).


----------



## Rowdy Runt (Mar 17, 2009)

*Hoyt_Super Hawk*

hello, I am also new to this. 
However my husband just helped me get my new bow. I LOVE IT!! 
He originally looked for women bows at the ATA show and then took me to a local bow shop,the guy at the shop was way helpful. I ended up buying the Hoyt, Super hawk! Are thinking was that on the low end I could shoot it and on the high end my husband could shoot it if I decided I didn't like (that's not ganna happen now-lol) My draw length is 26.5 and I am shooting 35lbs now, however I got to get up a little more the bow is 40-50 lbs. but I would highly recommend it. LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
But ya let her decide on the extras. I choose to use larger pins, hubby don't agree but he let me go with it.So don't duke it out over little things. She will be more happy, if she gets some say.


----------



## wannabe4937 (Mar 11, 2009)

*offer help- dont demand compliance*

I agree on giving your input and then having your girlfriend pick the rest. My eyes aren't the greatest and i use a larger peep and bigger pins so that its easier for me on the targets. Also, i am not afraid to say no if i find a way to do something thats works for me being smaller with less strength then him. Don't take it personally if this happens on occasion to. It took me a while to learn how to not hold by bow like a dead chicken. LOL


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

well thanks for all the input but we found out a little while back that we are expecting a little one so my wife starting archery will have to be put off for awhile,but i will use all the helpful info everyone gave.thank you very much.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

*PSE Chaos!*


----------



## rcracer30 (Oct 12, 2008)

just bought my wife a bear younguns six weeks ago.she has never shot a bow befor this.she went to her first 3d shoot today and shot 236.she was so happy and so was i.check out bear archery...


----------

